# Gary Simmons Memorial Fund - Updated 1/20/13



## tjohnson (Nov 9, 2012)

Gary & Kathy Simmons donated many hours to kids who were members of 4H.


In Gary's memory, we would like to sponsor some of these kids for future 4H events


All the funds collected will be given to Gary's Wife Kathy.


Thank You!


Todd and Rhonda Johnson


----------



## daveomak (Nov 9, 2012)

Done .....  Excellent idea....


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 9, 2012)

Excellent idea Todd. Gotta put some money in my account and I'll donate by the end of the weekend.


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm in, anything to help those wonderful kids! I know they will miss Gary a lot!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 9, 2012)

Bump for all the right reasons!!


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 9, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> Bump for all the right reasons!!


2X's bump.....


----------



## rabbithutch (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for doing this, Todd!

Every time I see a "Scarbelly" post I get a lump in my throat and remember that post he did just a few weeks ago about him and Kathy with the 4H kids.

Couldn't give as much as I'd like to, but I hope everyone here will find a way to send something.

RIP Gary.

Kathy, our thoughts and prayers are with you and the family.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 10, 2012)

This is an outstanding idea Todd. You are very thoughtful and were a great friend to Gary as well as many of us here. I will see what I can do...JJ


----------



## sqwib (Nov 10, 2012)

Done

God Bless, my friend.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 10, 2012)

THANKS EVERYONE!!

TJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 10, 2012)

Put this on the Carousel so we don't have to keep bumping it - hopefully!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 10, 2012)

bump


----------



## rabbithutch (Nov 10, 2012)

double Dave's bump!


----------



## smokinjoe52 (Nov 10, 2012)

Well, I'm in.  I am a newbie here, but Gary and I shared a few PM's, and most importantly a phone call about cold smoking and a few non-smoking related topics.  He obviously touched the lives of many people.

Smokinjoe


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 11, 2012)

$200 so far

THANKS Everyone!!

Todd


----------



## rabbithutch (Nov 11, 2012)

C'mon Folks !

We ought to be able to do a LOT better than that in Gary's memory !!


----------



## brokenwing (Nov 11, 2012)

Gary was a great guy, small donation on the way.  Anything to help Gary's family as well as the wonderful children he and his family so gratefully helped.


----------



## rabbithutch (Nov 11, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## frosty (Nov 12, 2012)

Gary and Kathy gave from their hearts, without hesitation.

Todd, good idea to place it on the Carousel.  Thank you for doing this, and reminding us to help others.  My donation has been made.


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 12, 2012)

Done Deal...


----------



## piaconis (Nov 15, 2012)

Done.  Great idea, Todd!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm bumping this thread

We seem to have "Stalled Out"

Not looking to get anyone's last dollar

THX!

Todd


----------



## uc smoker (Nov 16, 2012)

Great Idea. I'm in (lanisdad) and free bump. I'll try to get around more often. GOSH


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 18, 2012)

Bump. This is for a great cause.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 20, 2012)

Gary gave so much to all of us here.....  A small donation that continues his memory would be a good thing......  Dave

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ 

Gary & Kathy Simmons donated many hours to kids who were members of 4H.

In Gary's memory, we would like to sponsor some of these kids for future 4H events

All the funds collected will be given to Gary's Wife Kathy.

Below is a link to PayPal














btn_donateCC_LG.gif



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 9, 2012







Thank You!

Todd and Rhonda Johnson


----------



## humdinger (Nov 20, 2012)

Bump! And another donation has been made. Great idea Todd. 

Making a donation to honor the memory of a SMF pillar AND to help kids is a "no brainer" to me.

RIP Gary.... we'll see you in the smoke.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 22, 2012)

We've collected $325 so far

Our goal is $1,000 for Gary's Memorial Fund

THANKS for all the donations!!!

Todd

Happy Thanksgiving My Friend!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 22, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 22, 2012)

I am very thankful for knowing Gary and I know there are a bunch of kids who are too so since it's Thanksgiving I just doubled my donation, those kids deserve it!


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 23, 2012)

C'mon SMF lets make the goal!


----------



## johnnie walker (Nov 24, 2012)

Just saw this and made a donation.

It's to help out the 4H kids that Gary and Kathy love to help out with.

Most of us can afford something seeings as how much we spend on the meats we all ( and Gary ) enjoy smoking!

R.I.P. Gary!

Lynn ( Johnnie Walker)


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 24, 2012)

Bump. Donation sent Todd.


----------



## rtbbq2 (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm in...Bump!....RIP Gary!


----------



## frosty (Nov 26, 2012)

BUMP!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 28, 2012)

*We're almost 1/2 way to our goal of $1,000!*

*Current Donations = $467*

*Your donations will be used to sponsor kids in a 4H program that Gary and Kathy Simmons were very active in.  *

*Their cooking classes were always full!*

*THX!*

*Todd*


----------



## rtbbq2 (Nov 28, 2012)

It would be awesone if we could get more people to donate..........Great idea Todd!.......


----------



## rabbithutch (Nov 28, 2012)

C'mon, Folks!

This is for a very worthy cause and will commemorate our lost comrade.  We've gotta do better than just meet the goal.  There are thousands of members here taking advantage of the wit and wisdom of the forum, and Gary/Scarbelly was a major contributor for out benefit.

It would only take 50 folks each giving $20 to reach the modest goal!  It would be even better if 100 people would give a double sawbuck.   And, 'yes', I've done my part.

Please let go of a twenty for the sake of Gary's 4H kids!


----------



## kathrynn (Nov 28, 2012)

I donated $25.00


----------



## hagisan (Nov 28, 2012)

Done.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 30, 2012)

*Goal = $1,000*

*Current = $568*

*Thanks everyone for supporting this fundraiser, and helping a few kids!!*


----------



## humdinger (Nov 30, 2012)

Bump. Let's keep it going. Almost 2/3's the way there.


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 30, 2012)

47 members online right now...should be able to bump it up a bit tonight...Come on SMF....it's for the kids!!!!!


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 4, 2012)

The kids are still waiting...........


----------



## piaconis (Dec 7, 2012)

How much further do we have to go?  I donated already, but I might be able to squeeze a little more.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 7, 2012)

Currently at $587 for Gary's Fund

TJ


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks like we hit the dreaded stall. Does anyone have any ideas on how to push through it? I don't think we should foil, maybe crank up the heat a bit?


----------



## hagisan (Dec 17, 2012)

Bump!


> Looks like we hit the dreaded stall. Does anyone have any ideas on how to push through it? I don't think we should foil, maybe crank up the heat a bit?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 19, 2012)

Morning all members and non members (join now)...  

Considering your donation will help kids keep on the straight and narrow path toward being contributing members of society....

and maybe, just maybe Gary helped you make your food great....

donating $5 through PayPal would be a generous token of your appreciation for all his help, and further the education of great kids...

PM me if you think I am off base...


----------



## sound1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Bump and done....


----------



## linguica (Dec 19, 2012)

Sound1 said:


> Bump and done....


Me also


----------



## thoseguys26 (Dec 19, 2012)

First time seeing this post. I'm in. Great people and a great cause.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who donated!!

We're at $620

THX!

Todd


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 20, 2013)

*Looks like our fundraiser for Gary Simmons has stalled out*

*There have been no additional posts or donations since 12/20/12*

*Rhonda and I have decided to close the fundraiser, and send a check to Gary's Wife, Kathy*

*Total Funds Raised = $750*

*Thanks to everyone who supported this fundraiser!!!!*

*Todd & Rhonda Johnson*


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thats great. The 4h kids will benefit from it.


----------

